# Bit of London



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

From a yomp round the south bank and elsewhere yesterday. My back is knackered so I had to leave the D700 and the f2.8 glass at home due to not being able to carry the bag or hold the camera. Made do with the PEN and a plastic £20 tripod:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Some really nice shots there. A variety of styles. I like the last as a different take on a usual suspect!

Adrian


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely shots. Good job.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great set mate.

Making do huh?

I heard Gordon Ramsey had to make do with an ordinary Tesco knife instead of his normal Global. He still managed to cook the meal.:thumb:

Top stuff.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Amazing, I wish I could take a picture half as good. I'd do better to read the books I've bought eh!!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

More proof of "the camera allows a lot but the person behind the camera is the most important part".

Nice set. Not so keen on the London Eye ones, but really like the cucumber / sandstone juxtaposition.

Bret


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice photos, what camera was it? The new Olympus PEN I took it as when you said PEN?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cool i like the slow shutter speed ones  they always turn out good!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE no.13. I know that area well top of Tooley st by Bermondsey st. The busiest Marks and Spencers food store in London!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent collection there (as usual) Graeme :thumb:

Did you use the same kitt for the knightrider shot? (sorry  :lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great pics G. and sorry about Viper he will get better soon...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Great set mate.
> 
> Making do huh?
> 
> ...


Yeah but it wasn't my normal knife and etc etc (get the excuses in first you see!)


bretti_kivi said:


> More proof of "the camera allows a lot but the person behind the camera is the most important part".
> 
> Nice set. Not so keen on the London Eye ones, but really like the cucumber / sandstone juxtaposition.
> 
> Bret


Cheers Brett I struggled a bit with composition on the london eye shots, coupled with the fact the eye was unlit over one "quadrant" of the wheel which gave a really lopsided look to it, would like to go back some time and try it again!



bigmc said:


> Nice photos, what camera was it? The new Olympus PEN I took it as when you said PEN?


Yup - Its and Olympus EP! pen (the first one) with a 17mm f2.8 and 14-42 lens combo.



Viper said:


> Excellent collection there (as usual) Graeme :thumb:
> 
> Did you use the same kitt for the knightrider shot? (sorry  :lol


Oh dear... here all week? matinee's on a saturday too??!!!!



*MAGIC* said:


> Great pics G. and sorry about Viper he will get better soon...


It did make me laugh, a well thought out riposte from our moderator there!!!:thumb:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Some lovely photos there. Especially like the last one.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Should have given me a bell, chauffeur driven and kit carried for you!
Quality images as always Graeme.:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

S63 said:


> Should have given me a bell, chauffeur driven and kit carried for you!
> Quality images as always Graeme.:thumb:


Cheers mate, I am happy to report the amount of bromptons I saw was exceptionally high too!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers mate, I am happy to report the amount of bromptons I saw was exceptionally high too!!!


And they look even smaller alongside a Boris bike.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Really nice photos


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice set of photos there mate :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

A really nice set:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top quality stuff mate:thumb:


----------

